# 6th st.



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

does anyone know the water conditions on the grand near 6th st. dam? are they wadable is what i need to know. its either G.R. or Allegan. anyway, a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work...


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

It might be a late next week before it is wadable again if we get forecasted heavy rains.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

herefishy said:


> does anyone know the water conditions on the grand near 6th st. dam? are they wadable is what i need to know. its either G.R. or Allegan. anyway, a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work...


Was down there today, it is blown out and chocolate chocolate milk. The viz was about 2 inches.
Ric


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

i too made a pass by the blue line. super blown out,not any fish landed in the hour i was there. 10 am 11 am. dont try to wade if the water is higher than 4500 cfs, as you wont get far. 


soon, soon
 kip


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

no lead said:


> dont try to wade if the water is higher than 4500 cfs, as you wont get far.


Oh, he will get far, just not in the direction he wants to go, I'm gonna take an educated guess right now and predict that the Grand won't be wadeable again till mid April. If it cools down and we don't get much precipitation it will be sooner, but for the most part, I think the spring blowout is here.
My .02


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I'm going to have to agree with silversides on this one. She's still rising and with more rain predicted its just going to keep going up. If the river is flowing at over 10,000 fps it takes a while to get her down.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

I was down there today about 2:00pm and the river is very high. I did see 2 landed though, both very nice fish..


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

saw two walleye landed yesterday... one legal, the other snagged in the tail and the punk kept it! One guy called the CO but the kid took off before he got there.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

I fished it this morning in my boat, the water is very high and very dirty. There are a few fish in the system but very hard to target them due to dirty water with little to no vizability!


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

made another trip past the blue line today. snaggers were out in force!
one kid thinks he is a local celebrity, he is able to "catch" fish at will.
he landed 10 fish in an hour. wow, talk about attention defecit disorder
oh well.


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

no lead said:


> made another trip past the blue line today. snaggers were out in force!
> one kid thinks he is a local celebrity, he is able to "catch" fish at will.
> he landed 10 fish in an hour. wow, talk about attention defecit disorder
> oh well.


Probably Jake the Ripper. Thats nothing really, just go down to the ladder at night and what you see will make you want to puke.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Why are we not calling the CO ???? Here's the number if you need it

1-800-292-7800

Link to the rap site:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10366_15383-34086--,00.html


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know what it is about the Grand, but calling the DNR and having them actually show up are two different things. I've called about the "blue line snaggers" several times and recently, the bridge billies that were running multiple limits up to their cars and still fishing and keeping fish...never seen any action taken. Very disheartening! :rant:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Maybe we should make an effort to get the DNR to send an officer down there with regularity? I'm sure if several of us sent emails to them, they might actually listen?

Isn't there a CO on this site? Can we ask him what we should do?

You can make a complaint online here:

https://secure1.state.mi.us/rap/

I just did about the fish on Saturday.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

They tried to bring in a river watch program a couple years ago, but it didn't get far...lack of interest I believe. Sigh...


----------



## JCM (Dec 17, 2002)

TC hit it right on the head with the lack of interest being the reason a watch cannot be formed, it is volunteer run and you might think that we could get hundreds of volunteers for as many people that complain about snaggers. One for instance: When we were attempting to get some new faces on MS late last summer for the Big M watch there was a lot of talk and excuses alike. In either August or early September one guy that (complains a lot about snaggers and even threatens to take matters into his own hands) said he would not make it to tippy because of gas prices, posts a fishing report about Tippy on 10-13..........and has yet to volunteer even a single day at tippy during the watch. The real kicker is that he has commented since then that time that he hopes the snaggers are not there when he gets up there to fish. 

Commitment, Not BS'ing and letting someone else do it..........will help bring an end to something we all seem to dislike. 

It has really been a talking to the proverbial wall effort to recruit new faces for the watch every year and quite frankly we still get the 20 regulars every year with a new face showing up every now and then.

TC...........we'll see you and Phly with the other regulars this fall again. Maybe.........just maybe this will be year more people
will actually show up to do something about it instead of just complaining at the keyboard.

Good fishing this spring

JCM


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I am guessing people know this, but the police can be called on those violating that blue line as it is a city ordinance. Here is the non-emergency number (616) 456-3403 for the Grand Rapids Police Department, as I wouldn't tie up a 911 operator for just the blue line.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Violators are everywhere, it is just easier to see them downtown than on the backwoods stretches of the other rivers.
It is too bad they (DNR) don't patrol better, they could fund some needed help with all the tickets they could write. But they have their excuses too.
And TC, it isn't only the bridge fishermen keeping over their limit either. Seen guys do it from the bank, wading, and the walls also.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Seems like the DNR does not care until the walleye show up good. They could sit downtown there and watch during the day or at night and ticket a bunch of people for snagging. It is pretty sick when they are pulling trebles and size 2/0 hooks into the ladder. I was down there the other day and seen 2 guys mid day ripping inside the opening on the top of the ladder, at night its worse.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I posted a complaint on the DNR site last night about the illegal snagging and keeping of a very nice walleye on Saturday. The Kent County CO, Dave Rogers, called me this morning already to get the skinny. Did you guys know he is the ONLY CO in Kent County? And he had this weekend off and was being covered by the CO from Ionia County? It's no wonder they can't do much about the issues we keep seeing. Understaffed is an understatement. Dave did say that he has been getting complaints on almost a daily basis since the Walleye have started up the river, and that he will be making more patrols thru the downtown area starting very soon. He also mentioned this "jake" character and said he is on his short list of people to keep an eye out for. He also mentioned that if you see an offense, make the report, if only to show his superiors that there is indeed a serious issue in the downtown area, which in turn might be cause for more area CO's to make the 6th street area a concern for them as well as Dave.

I'm glad to see that the DNR at least follows up on the reports made by us sportsmen in the field. We are the eyes and ears for the DNR.... without us they would not be able to do nearly as much.


----------

